# Easy Cookie Recipe: Polka Dot Cookies



## catemclean (Oct 4, 2012)

I developed this fun and easy recipe for colorful cookies. What do you think? Should I add anything to the mix?

*Polka Dot Cookies* from Kitchen à la Cate McLean





  








DSC00427.JPG




__
catemclean


__
Oct 8, 2012








_Ingredients_

1 cup unsalted butter (2 sticks), room temperature

1 ¾ cups sugar

2 large eggs, room temperature

1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

1 teaspoon baking powder

3 cups all purpose flour

food coloring (liquid or gel)

¼ cup sugar in a small round bowl

_Directions_

Preheat the oven to 350*°*. Cream the butter and sugar on medium speed until fluffy and light in color. Take your time with this step; the mixer should be creaming for at least five minutes. Add the eggs, one at a time, beating for two minutes after each addition. Mix in vanilla.

Whisk baking powder and flour in a separate bowl to combine. Gradually add the dry ingredients to the wet mixture. Once combined, add the food coloring of your desired choice. The dough will be warm; wrap it in plastic wrap or pop into a plastic bag. Refrigerate for 20 to 30 minutes.

Using a 1¼ inch cookie scoop, form cookies. Drop dough into your hand and roll into a ball. Roll ball in the ¼ cup of sugar to coat and place on a parchment lined cookie sheet.

For flat cookies, press each ball with the bottom of a flat or patterned glass and bake in preheated oven for 7 to 8 minutes. Cool on a wire rack for 1 minute and carefully remove cookies from sheet to finish cooling.

For filled cookies, bake the sugar coated ball shapes in preheated over for 7 to 8 minutes. Remove from oven and form a well in each cookie using the backside of the cookie scoop. Remove cookies from sheet to finish cooling. Once completely cooled, fill with desired filling, such as whipped cream, frosting or ice cream. Jimmies add an extra sweet and colorful look!

For photos, and more on my collaboration with Tracey Rapisardi, PM me.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cate,

Welcome to Cheftalk, your cookies are adorable. Thanks for posting the recipe, I look forward to more of your work . Don't hesitate to post your work in the gallery.

Petals.


----------



## catemclean (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Petals,

Thank you so much for your sweet note! It is nice to feel welcomed to the community. How did your black forrest cake turn out? What did you end up doing?

Do you enjoy being a personal chef? I have always been curious what that would be like. Cooking and baking give me such freedom and happiness. 

Keep in touch!

-Cate


----------

